# My Past-times....



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 18, 2018)

Here is one of my past-times...

Language learning.

I speak English (obviously) and am currently learning, Hindi, German, and a little Spanish and French (not my main ones..)

Here is a pic of my "Hindi writing" today.... It says:

'Main tumse pyar kartha hoon'

Which means,

'I love you' 

It is the male version tho... I haven't found how to write the female version yet. I use Duolingo to learn.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 18, 2018)

That's _very _cool, @Prayingmantisqueen.

Being multilingual is a great asset, both personally and professionally. 

Plus, it's just plain interesting to learn about cultures and their languages.

Very cool!


----------



## ohaple (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks cool! I was always terrible at foreign languages. They never clicked in my head. Now my job requires technical English writing so my foreign language learning has slipped even further.

A friendly correction as part of your language learning: A "pastime" is something you enjoy doing. "Past-time" usually refers to something old-fashioned. "Past time" refers to being late.

Knowing there are so many subtleties in English makes me even more impressed by people that are bilingual+. Keep it up!

If you are working on writing foreign languages, one of the ways to make it more fun is to get a fountain pen with a flex nib or stub nib. It will make your writing look like art without much effort, plus there are nearly infinite colors of ink to choose from. Happy to make suggestions for cheap pens and ink.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 18, 2018)

ohaple said:


> "﻿﻿﻿pastime" is something you enjoy doing.


Yeah I surely enjoy it.

The pen idea is a good thought!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 18, 2018)

Very cool! I am learning spanish and ASL, but ASL is hard because I don't have a real teacher other than the internet! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh wow. I dont ever practice spanish or French just mostly German and I guess Hindi or Hebrew.


----------



## agent A (Dec 19, 2018)

the only foreign language words i know are vulgar


----------



## Graceface (Dec 19, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> the only foreign language words i know are vulgar


Those are the most fun ones!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 19, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> the only foreign language words i know are vulgar


hehehee

I speak only dutch and english. (foreign) Never thought to learn another one.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

English and spanish.

Only a tiny bit of french I remember from school.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 20, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> speak﻿﻿ only dutch and english. (foreign) Never thought to learn ﻿﻿another one﻿﻿.﻿


Nice! Dutch was on my list a couple of times.



hysteresis said:


> English and spanish.
> 
> Only a tiny bit of french I remember from school.


Even those ones make you bilingual tho! Better than I am at this point.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 20, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> speak﻿﻿﻿﻿ only dutch and english. (foreign) Never thought to learn ﻿﻿﻿another one﻿﻿.


I always wondered since you were from the Netherlands if you spoke another language and English, very cool!!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 20, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I always wondered since you were from the Netherlands if you spoke another language and English, very cool!!!


I got German and French at school too, but never learend it actively like english, I can understand German a bit, but can't speak it.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I got German and French at school too, but never learend it actively like english, I can understand German a bit, but can't speak it.


All the Europeans I know speak _at least _two languages. Commonly, they say they only speak a bit, but truth is they speak the other languages extremely well.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 20, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I got German and French at school too, but never learend it actively like english, I can understand German a bit, but can't speak it.


German and dutch are similar


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 20, 2018)

English (duh), can speak and sorta read and write Urdu, can read Arabic very fluently, am still learning to speak it. I am also learning Spanish. I have a special skill-set when it comes to words you shouldn’t say. I would make a sailor blush.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 21, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> German and dutch are similar


Moah, there is a lot of difference beween the 2 languages. Maybe it sounds similar.  



hysteresis said:


> All the Europeans I know speak _at least _two languages.


Think that is for most Europeans, i think. But some of the Frence don't speak any word english. Then it is hard to communicate. But the young there speak at least a bit english. And that is a good.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Dutch to German...

Jonge or Junge

Melk or milch

Some words are similar.... Others too I just cannot remember spellings right now. 

German...

Guten abend, wie gehts? Ich bin sehr gut!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> can﻿﻿ read Arabic very fluent﻿ly, ﻿


Lucky you! Where did you learn it/where are you from?


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 28, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Lucky you! Where did you learn it/where are you from?


Born in the New York City. But my parents are from the Middle East/ Southeast Asia (Pakistan). Urdu I learned from them, Spanish I'm taking classes, arnd Arabic I'm taking classes. I can speak Arabic with an Arabic accent but when I speak Urdu I sound super American, working on that though. Used to take French but it was boring. Might take some Latin next year... I have a perfect Spanish accent too. When people hear me speak Spanish they think I'm Mexican cause of my accent and I have golden/bronze skin.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> I have a perfect Spanish accent too. When people hear me speak Spanish they think I'm Mexican cause of my accent and I have golden/bronze skin.


Down in TX anyone that looks different is 'messican.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 28, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Down in TX anyone that looks different is 'messican.


Lol. Oh yeah, @Prayingmantisqueen I can also speak Hindi.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 29, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Lol. Oh yeah, @Prayingmantisqueen I can also speak Hindi.


YOU CAN?!? Awesome. I want to be a missionary to India someday but I dont know if I will accomplish it.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 29, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> YOU CAN?!? Awesome. I want to be a missionary to India someday but I dont know if I will accomplish it.


Seriously delicious food.


----------

